

How to Make a Complete Map of Every Thought you Think (PDF) - processing
http://www.speakeasy.org/~lion/nb/book.pdf

======
zedadex
I found this somewhat amusing, as it follows the reasoning behind one of my
favorite "hypothetical project" ideas to a T. Right down to the stream-of-
consciousness "I'M JUST WRITING THIS DOWN" snippet that so perfectly
illustrates why a thought organizer might be handy.

It's funny that the author left it to an "I'm not good enough to create this,
so I'll write about it and hope someone credits me with the idea." The
originators of an idea aren't the first ones to think about and write them
down, but the ones who actually implement them.

------
zacharypinter
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1855226>

